# Yanmar 1610D tractor lift arms for 3 pt hitch



## JimPactor (Aug 26, 2020)

I am trying to attach a disc harrow to my yanmar 3 pt hitch But the spread on the disc harrow hitch pins is a little wide. Question Can I reverse the hitch pins so they point towards the inside towards each other? That would solve the problem. Or should I buy hitch pins that are shorter and that would solve the problem. I am running the disc harrow now with an old TO 20 Ferguson.

I WOULD LIKE TO DELETE THIS POST AFTER DOING CAREFULL MEASURMENTS. THE DISC HARROW WILL NOT FIT. SORRY JIM


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If you can get the nut off...just mount the pins to the inside if there is no other clearance issue. B


----------



## JimPactor (Aug 26, 2020)

The rain stopped and I did measure and their are clearance issues. I don't know how to delete a post.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Jim, why don't you head over to the "introductions" section and tell us a little about you and your tractors, and I'll look into deleting this thread for you!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

JimPactor said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO DELETE THIS POST AFTER DOING CAREFULL MEASURMENTS. THE DISC HARROW WILL NOT FIT. SORRY JIM


Jim, can we help you to make it fit or work? I'm running a disk harrow on the YM2610. Your machine is really capable to use a disc harrow.


----------

